
Show HN: iOS notifications on Linux desktop, over Bluetooth, no jailbreak - pzmarzly
https://github.com/pzmarzly/ancs4linux
======
pzmarzly
This is a massive Proof of Concept (both the README and the code is a mess),
but I've been postponing releasing this since November, and I'm sure some of
you will find it useful.

